# Removal from pipe fitting - Mulberry, FL 5-19-17



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Cool. I'd name that queen "Lunkenheimer" after the pipe fitting company.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

aunt betty said:


> Cool. I'd name that queen "Lunkenheimer" after the pipe fitting company.


It's done! That's her name!


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

I like the way you attached the comb to the top bar. Very clever!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

The bees look healthy. Nice pictures.
That is very clever the way you attached the combs. Had to look a while then I saw the hardware cloth.
Learned something. Thanks.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

aunt betty said:


> The bees look healthy. Nice pictures.
> That is very clever the way you attached the combs. Had to look a while then I saw the hardware cloth.
> Learned something. Thanks.


----------

